# is Ft Pitkins open?



## paperheels (Oct 5, 2010)

Is the National Seashore and Ft Pitkins open or are they closed from the government shut down?


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Ft. Pickens is closed.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for asking though.


----------



## paperheels (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks. I didn't want to drive all the way out there just to find it gated or something.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

If this storm comes in and takes the road out, it might never open again to vehicle traffic. I appears the park service would like it that way anyway.......:whistling:


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

FT Pickens Road Conditions... 934-2656

After driving from Navarre twice in the last year to go fishing I found this. Note this is GATE to the campsite area.

Best,
Stressless


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

How exactly do they close a shoreline to boat traffic?


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

johnf said:


> How exactly do they close a shoreline to boat traffic?


They can't /don't but all the facilities will be closed. 

Maybe another storm will finally push the ferry system.


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

Where is Ft. Pitkens?


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Fort Pickens is out on Pensacola Beach. It used to be an old Aztec outpost until the Spaniards sold it to the Confederates. Now it's closed because Obama has been going down a list of places to close in the US and he chose the Gulf Islands National Seashore as one of the closure sites.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

But where is Ft. Pitkins?


----------



## Silveriris64 (Sep 23, 2013)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> But where is Ft. Pitkins?


go out like your heading to the p'cola beach. the road with the traffic light by alvins island, you just follow it instead of turning in to go to the beach, it's long curvy an beautiful... just like a good woman ...lol


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

That's Ft "PICKENS".......


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Ft Pitkins is on Uranus.


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Park on the last public parking. Hit the beach and head east. (Johnston's)


----------



## Bama Dave (Oct 22, 2013)

With the government back open is Pickens open as well. I would like to go pompano 
fishing with the queen this weekend. Would like to know something from the locals. Thanks. A friend and I went to Perdido Pass off the Alabama side of the jetties landing 4 of them latest weekend, so they must at Pickens also. New to this forum but not fishing down at Pickens. Later Bama Dave


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Any news on if it's open yet?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes Pickens is open


----------



## Bama Dave (Oct 22, 2013)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Yes Pickens is open


:thumbup: Thx


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Pickens is open. I'm still not sure where Pitkins is


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Does anyone know if you can get a night owl pass on a Saturday?


----------

